# Scandaloso e vergognoso articolo sui fatti di Colonia.



## admin (8 Gennaio 2016)

Vorrei sottoporre alla vostra attenzione questo articolo assolutamente scandaloso e vergognoso sui fatti di Colonia. Un articolo che, per scagionare e giustificare le bestie che hanno commesso quello schifo, generalizza su tutto l'universo maschile.

L'articolo è stato pubblicato su L'Internazionale 

Lo trovate QUI -) internazionale.it/opinione/ida-dominijanni/2016/01/08/colonia-capodanno-molestie


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2016)

La tipa che ha scritto questa porcheria andrebbe arrestata


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Gennaio 2016)

L'unico articolo decente che ho letto invece, ma in realtà pare che almeno a Colonia di stupri non ce ne siano stati.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2016)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> L'unico articolo decente che ho letto invece, ma in realtà pare che almeno a Colonia di stupri non ce ne siano stati.



Quindi sei d'accordo con quanto detto. Ovvero che, quando sei in giro coi tuoi amici, salti addosso alle donne, le palpeggi e le dici:"Dai pupa, Renzi mi vuole qui. Adesso mettiti a novanta"

??

E poi, cosa diavolo c'entra Berlusconi con la gente che ti palpeggia e ti strupra in mezzo alla strada?!


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Lollo7zar (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi sei d'accordo con quanto detto. Ovvero che, quando sei in giro coi tuoi amici, salti addosso alle donne, le palpeggi e le dici:"Dai pupa, Renzi mi vuole qui. Adesso mettiti a novanta"
> 
> ??
> 
> E poi, cosa diavolo c'entra Berlusconi con la gente che ti palpeggia e ti strupra in mezzo alla strada?!



Eh???

comunque in realtà questo articolo è sbagliato per il contesto che ancora non si conosce e si sa ben poco di cosa sia successo con certezza, ma può essere comunque letto in chiave generale perchè a parte nell'inizio non vengono commentati i fatti e la riflessione che si pone dopo è comunque valida....il punto centrale dell'articolo è questo.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

La più grande razzista è proprio l'autrice dell'articolo. La prima frase è una roba scandalosa. Così come paragonare quanto accaduto in Germania, Svezia, e altrove, alle feste paesane di carnevale. E l'accusa a Berlusconi, sempre paragonata a quanto accaduto, è una roba che definire ridicola è farle un complimento. 

A questo punto, poteva buttare nella mischia anche il camionista medio che va a meretrici sulla Salaria.


----------



## juventino (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensate?



Ho dovuto provare due volte a leggerlo perchè la prima mi sono fermato alla primissima frase. Non ce l'ho fatta, è stato più forte di me, non sono riuscito a tollerare un simile insulto alla mia intelligenza.
Per il resto è un misto fra generalizzazione vergognosa, buttare in mezzo cose che non ci azzeccano una fava e assurde argomentazioni finalizzate a giustificare o sminuire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2016)

E' un articolo disgustoso che mi provoca conati di vomito.

Non voglio abbassarmi al livello dell'autrice scrivendo le cose terribili che penso su questa "giornalista".


----------



## Marco23 (9 Gennaio 2016)

quando si generalizza su ebrei, africani, arabi, e slavi invece va bene


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Gennaio 2016)

Mi rifiuto di aprire il link, i giorni scorsi tra l'altro lessi un articolo a firma del più vergognoso e becero radical chic italiano, ovvero Saverio Tommasi, nel più clamoroso tentativo di arrampicarsi sugli specchi per giustificare il comportamento dei migranti

Il buonismo è la peggior forma di terrorismo


----------



## neversayconte (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vorrei sottoporre alla vostra attenzione questo articolo assolutamente scandaloso e vergognoso sui fatti di Colonia. Un articolo che, per scagionare e giustificare le bestie che hanno commesso quello schifo, generalizza su tutto l'universo maschile.
> 
> L'articolo è stato pubblicato su L'Internazionale
> 
> Lo trovate QUI -) internazionale.it/opinione/ida-dominijanni/2016/01/08/colonia-capodanno-molestie



La solita femminista frustrata sessualmente e dalla vita in generale.


----------



## Butcher (9 Gennaio 2016)

Mi è bastata la prima frase. Non c'è altro da aggiungere.



neversayconte ha scritto:


> L*a solita femminista frustrata sessualmente* e dalla vita in generale.



Constatazione quantomai verificata nel mio piccolo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vorrei sottoporre alla vostra attenzione questo articolo assolutamente scandaloso e vergognoso sui fatti di Colonia. Un articolo che, per scagionare e giustificare le bestie che hanno commesso quello schifo, generalizza su tutto l'universo maschile.
> 
> L'articolo è stato pubblicato su L'Internazionale
> 
> Lo trovate QUI -) internazionale.it/opinione/ida-dominijanni/2016/01/08/colonia-capodanno-molestie



Tre sono i rami più prominenti del "moralismo" a livello mondiale: il femminismo,l'anti-razzismo e l'estremismo LGBT.
Chiaramente i fatti di capodanno hanno messo in conflitto due di queste "discipline" causando un disturbo nella Forza e cortocircuiti di massa nei cervelli di alcuni. I risultati sono ""articoli"" come questo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Non comprendo tutto lo scandalo dell'articolo, premesso che si può essere più o meno d'accordo.

In sintesi afferma 3 concetti:

Le azioni di queste bande di mussulmani non sono dovuti alla loro concezione tradizionale delle donne ma sono un risultato delle tensioni attuali,
ovvero sarebbero quasi un atto di guerra assimilabile agli attentati di Parigi.* e qui c'è da riflettere*.

Il rigurgito di violenza dei mussulmani radicali verso le donne sarebbero una reazione alla sempre più ampia emancipazione delle stesse anche in quelle culture, un pò come accadde in passato da noi occidentali. *e mi auguro che in parte sia vero.*

Non hanno il diritto di criticare queste azioni o per lo meno sono ipocrite le stesse persone che condannano questa visione della donna nel mondo islamico ma che nel passato hanno giustificato o minimizzato gli scandali a luce rossa di Berlusconi. *come dargli torto?*

Io personalmente ho già scritto altre volte di essere assolutamente contrario all'attuale immigrazione selvaggia che mette persino a repentaglio le nostre identità culturali, e non esiterei a rimandare immediatamente al loro paese tutti quelli che non si integrano armoniosamente nella nostra società, anzi sono contrario in assoluto all'immigrazione per questioni lavorative che trovo senza dubbio una forma di schiavismo neoliberale, *ma poi scopro di aver al mio fianco in questa battaglia molti fascisti e razzisti (alcuni anche in questo forum) e la cosa mi spaventa e mi inorridisce.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Il problema è che c'è gente che crede a ciò che legge e si fa plasmare le idee da questi esseri vergognosi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non comprendo tutto lo scandalo dell'articolo, premesso che si può essere più o meno d'accordo.
> 
> In sintesi afferma 3 concetti:
> 
> ...



Il fatto è che un articolo che inizia così è a prescindere spazzatura. 


> "Un branco di maschi è un branco di maschi. A qualunque latitudine e di qualunque colore (anzi: “colore presunto”) essi siano."



Non mi è riuscito andare oltre onestamente. Come si può argomentare qualcosa, pensando di essere credibili con un'apertura simile?


----------



## vota DC (9 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non comprendo tutto lo scandalo dell'articolo, premesso che si può essere più o meno d'accordo.
> 
> In sintesi afferma 3 concetti:
> 
> ...



Sul punto 1 c'è da notare l'assenza di certi atteggiamenti in Russia o USA. Perché Germania o Francia che si espongono di meno (la Francia anzi ha persino deposto il presidente cristiano della Costa d'Avorio per metterci un islamista) dovrebbero subire di più? Al contrario da veri bulli hanno visto chi non reagisce e hanno bersagliato quello!

L'emancipazione delle donne nel loro mondo è una barzelletta. Nei paesi non arabi islamici erano pure all'avanguardia con il Pakistan con premier donna, casomai si stanno facendo continui passi indietro.

Gli scandali a luci rosse contrastavano la visione della donna angelica. Difenderli significava parare ingiustamente il sedere a Berlusconi, però non era un'azione contro le donne, anzi apriva gli occhi al fatto che alcune donne vogliono volontariamente essere trattate come oggetti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Gennaio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che un articolo che inizia così è a prescindere spazzatura.
> 
> "Un branco di maschi è un branco di maschi. A qualunque latitudine e di qualunque colore (anzi: “colore presunto”) essi siano."
> 
> ...



La storia del branco in effetti è veramente scandalosa, forse tutti gli uomini hanno degli istinti, ma è innegabile che in alcune culture, soprattutto quella occidentale, si è più progrediti nel rapporto con l'altro sesso, e se per caso si eccede si ha il coraggio di chiamare la cosa con il suo nome "crimine" senza attaccarsi a tradizioni distorte o ragioni religiose


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Gennaio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Sul punto 1 c'è da notare l'assenza di certi atteggiamenti in Russia o USA. Perché Germania o Francia che si espongono di meno (la Francia anzi ha persino deposto il presidente cristiano della Costa d'Avorio per metterci un islamista) dovrebbero subire di più? Al contrario da veri bulli hanno visto chi non reagisce e hanno bersagliato quello!
> 
> L'emancipazione delle donne nel loro mondo è una barzelletta. Nei paesi non arabi islamici erano pure all'avanguardia con il Pakistan con premier donna, casomai si stanno facendo continui passi indietro.
> 
> Gli scandali a luci rosse contrastavano la visione della donna angelica. Difenderli significava parare ingiustamente il sedere a Berlusconi, però non era un'azione contro le donne, anzi apriva gli occhi al fatto che alcune donne vogliono volontariamente essere trattate come oggetti.



Credo che a prescindere dalle opinioni personali sia stato scritto un articolo non banale e con parecchi spunti di riflessione, anche se discutibile perchè sbilanciato in una direzione ...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Gennaio 2016)

si stanno raggiungendo livelli di giustificazionismo e benaltrismo assolutamente imbarazzanti. Occorre un freno a questa deriva.
Ecco qui l'ignobile Zucconi:






C'è un altro articolo altrettanto ingobile, su vice.com dal titolo "In Germania la cultura dello stupro non è stata importata: è sempre esistita".


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> si stanno raggiungendo livelli di giustificazionismo e benaltrismo assolutamente imbarazzanti. Occorre un freno a questa deriva.
> Ecco qui l'ignobile Zucconi:




Quest'altro poi...

Che te lo dico a fa!


----------



## Kaw (9 Gennaio 2016)

La cosa assurda è che stanno cercando di giustificare questi eventi rigirando la frittata.
Senza dubbio gli stupri sono effettuati pure dagli occidentali, mariti che picchiano e uccidono le mogli a prescindere dalla loro etnia, nessuno lo sta negando, ma quando succede l'indignazione è ai massimi livelli (giustamente).
Nel caso specifico dei fatti di Colonia, la cosa non suscita tutto questo clamore, sembra quasi che si dica "tanto ci sono molti uomini italiani che commettono femminicidi e violenze contro le donne, di cosa vi lamentate?"


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2016)

Zucconi, tipico caso di nomen omen


----------



## Efferosso (9 Gennaio 2016)

Come altri, ho dovuto leggere due volte l'articolo, per farcela a superare la barriera psicologica dell'incipit.

Penso che ognuno debba farsi delle idee, con la sua testa, lasciando perdere il colore politico, la propria religione, etc.

Se un individuo, dopo che sono stati "individuati" un migliaio di nordafricani, un migliaio, non due, che hanno rubato in maniera organizzata, dopo che sono partite le denunce per stupro, esordisce con frasi del tipo "i maschi sono maschi" "Sono gesti goliardici di carnevale" e simili paralleli, per me perde ogni credibilità non solo come giornalista, ma come essere umano cosciente di quello che sta facendo. Mi dispiace.
Tutto il discorso (generale peraltro, e si capisce alla luce dell'incipit il perché sia stato fatto volutamente un discorso generale. Chiaro, bisogna smarcarsi da un "episodio" che coinvolge non più uno o due soggetti, ma mille) successivo perde ogni credibilità.

Raramente ho visto un simile esempio del portare avanti una idea in maniera sottile, nascosta, facendo fumo, e scollandosi completamente dalla realtà pur di darsi ragione. Qui non siamo nemmeno più davanti ad un delirio antirazzista che è paro paro a livello qualitativo a quelli di Salvini dall'altra parte. Qui siamo ben oltre.


----------



## vota DC (9 Gennaio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Zucconi, tipico caso di nomen omen



In realtà non poteva dire diversamente. Zucconi quattro mesi fa circa si è esposto in prima persona per difendere l'attuale sindaco di colonia che nell'indomani di questi fatti ha detto che le sue cittadine sono delle imprudenti e ha diffuso una guida con consigli tipo "stare lontani a un braccio di distanza". Poi un giorno fa ha cambiato idea e ha detto di avere sottovalutato il fenomeno e colpevolizzato le donne, però il post di Zucconi è precedente.


----------



## Doctore (9 Gennaio 2016)

Complimenti a questi geni dell informazione e dell'intellighenzia nostrana che fomentano in un modo criminale i razzisti...il nazzistello da due soldi gode a sentire questi cialtroni.


----------



## TheZio (10 Gennaio 2016)

Si ma qualcuno si rende conto che sono stati commessi dei reati e ci vorrebbero delle punizioni?
**** c entra di che razza sono. È un reato e va punito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2016)

Tanto per ribadire il livello del pensiero radical chic


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2016)

Vabbè ma i radical-chic sono il peggio del peggio quelli, per intenderci, che negavano perfino che le BR erano comuniste. 

Non mi meraviglia il fatto che ora cerchino astruse motivazioni per giustificare atti ingiustificabili, nel passato hanno fatto ben di peggio.


----------



## Doctore (10 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma i radical-chic sono il peggio del peggio quelli, per intenderci, che negavano perfino che le BR erano comuniste.
> 
> Non mi meraviglia il fatto che ora cerchino astruse motivazioni per giustificare atti ingiustificabili, nel passato hanno fatto ben di peggio.



Un po come quei cosi detti ''islamici moderati'' che dicono in continuazione che quelli dell'isis non sono musulmani ma terroristi.


----------



## addox (11 Gennaio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tre sono i rami più prominenti del "moralismo" a livello mondiale: il femminismo,l'anti-razzismo e l'estremismo LGBT.
> Chiaramente i fatti di capodanno hanno messo in conflitto due di queste "discipline" causando un disturbo nella Forza e cortocircuiti di massa nei cervelli di alcuni. I risultati sono ""articoli"" come questo.



Nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non hanno il diritto di criticare queste azioni o per lo meno sono ipocrite le stesse persone che condannano questa visione della donna nel mondo islamico ma che nel passato hanno giustificato o minimizzato gli scandali a luce rossa di Berlusconi. *come dargli torto?*



Bé gli do molto torto...non si possono paragonare le donne usate come schiave del sesso perché succubi con signorine che deliberatamente decidono che per tot. euro loro la danno anche ad un vecchio bavoso con la protesi penina...

Per me escort o attrici ***** sono tutto fuorché donne/oggetto..anzi, si fanno un bel vanto del loro saper "sfruttare" gli uomini solo aprendo le gambe..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé gli do molto torto...non si possono paragonare le donne usate come schiave del sesso perché succubi con signorine che deliberatamente decidono che per tot. euro loro la danno anche ad un vecchio bavoso con la protesi penina...
> 
> Per me escort o attrici ***** sono tutto fuorché donne/oggetto..anzi, si fanno un bel vanto del loro saper "sfruttare" gli uomini solo aprendo le gambe..



Si, è una tua opinione personale, io posso anche essere d'accordo, escludendo le minorenni.

Ma la giornalista ha correttamente riportato il suo punto di vista, ha condannato il fatto e *ha aggiunto una nota importante indicando che gli eventi, a suo dire, non sono imputabili alla visione retrograda della donna nel mondo mussulmano, ma ha una reazione ai recenti fatti di cronaca, insomma volevano disprezzare gli occidentali violentando le loro donne*, 
quanto scritto non la vedo come una difesa del gruppo di delinquenti mussulmani, e lo strillare a sproposito in questa discussione lo trovo inquietante.

Poi anch'io non mi trovo d'accordo su tutti i punti che tratta... soprattutto la questione del branco che sà molto di femminismo stantio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si, è una tua opinione personale, io posso anche essere d'accordo, escludendo le minorenni.
> 
> Ma la giornalista ha correttamente riportato il suo punto di vista, ha condannato il fatto e *ha aggiunto una nota importante indicando che gli eventi, a suo dire, non sono imputabili alla visione retrograda della donna nel mondo mussulmano, ma ha una reazione ai recenti fatti di cronaca, insomma volevano disprezzare gli occidentali violentando le loro donne*,
> quanto scritto non la vedo come una difesa del gruppo di delinquenti mussulmani, e lo strillare a sproposito in questa discussione lo trovo inquietante.
> ...



Rispondo per punti:
1 - Dipende cosa intendiamo per minorenni..se una ha 13-15 anni siamo tutti d'accordo..io inizio già ad avere dei dubbi su certe sedicenni e ancor più su alcune 17enni che sanno esattamente quello che fanno, e non mi si dica che a 17 anni e sei mesi una è una vittima e a 18 anni e 1 mese non lo è più..ok, per la legge può essere così, ma io qui non parlo della legge (che spesso soccorre perfino i criminali, figuriamoci..) ma dal comportamento in sé..

2 - Ma qui siamo davvero certi fosse una ritorsione contro l'occidente? Adesso sarebbe colpa dell'ISIS? Siamo sicuri fossero perfino tutti mussulmani? Ora, senza ipocrisia, non mi fa difficile credere che gruppi di uomini con gli ormoni a palla che magari non vedono un pelo di f... da mesi decidano di organizzarsi per spassarsela con la loro mentalità primitiva che la donna è solo un buco da riempire e soprattutto che in europa si rimane sempre impuniti..io sinceramente sti fatti li vedo molto lontani dal terrorismo e molto più vicini alla criminalità da strada

3 - concordo, quella del branco è davvero una cosa becera..che poi anche in casi di stupri credetemi ci sono situazioni e situazioni, lo stupro *è sempre un atto ripugnante *, ma permettetemi di dire che esiste anche una componente di brutalità: la ragazzina stuprata dai compagni di classe alla festa di capodanno da ubriaca rimarrà per sempre segnata ma la ragazzina violentata da 20 adulti su un autobus a Nuova Delhi usando anche una spranga e poi magari perfino impiccata ha vissuto qualcosa di molto diverso...*Sono tutti criminali che vanno puniti con severità *ma non si può fare una generalizzazione pensando che sia lo stesso..


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Gennaio 2016)

Non difendo sti animali..ma almeno siete mai state con delle ubriache fino al midollo? Non so le italiane forse sono più composte..ma da me tipo venivano in 5 e ti barcollavano addosso e ti toccavano. Figuriamoci a capodanno. In alcuni casi anche l'uomo dovrebbe denunciare le tipe per molestie sessuali


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rispondo per punti:
> 1 - Dipende cosa intendiamo per minorenni..se una ha 13-15 anni siamo tutti d'accordo..io inizio già ad avere dei dubbi su certe sedicenni e ancor più su alcune 17enni che sanno esattamente quello che fanno, e non mi si dica che a 17 anni e sei mesi una è una vittima e a 18 anni e 1 mese non lo è più..ok, per la legge può essere così, ma io qui non parlo della legge (che spesso soccorre perfino i criminali, figuriamoci..) ma dal comportamento in sé..
> 
> 2 - Ma qui siamo davvero certi fosse una ritorsione contro l'occidente? Adesso sarebbe colpa dell'ISIS? Siamo sicuri fossero perfino tutti mussulmani? Ora, senza ipocrisia, non mi fa difficile credere che gruppi di uomini con gli ormoni a palla che magari non vedono un pelo di f... da mesi decidano di organizzarsi per spassarsela con la loro mentalità primitiva che la donna è solo un buco da riempire e soprattutto che in europa si rimane sempre impuniti..io sinceramente sti fatti li vedo molto lontani dal terrorismo e molto più vicini alla criminalità da strada
> ...



Come spesso accade, sono d'accordo su molti tuoi punti di vista, ma il fatto essenziale in questo caso credo sia un altro,

La giornalista manifesta dei suoi punti di vista in cui si può tranquillamente non essere d'accordo, ma non vedo ragioni per attaccarla così duramente, si prende a spunto il suo articolo per attaccare a sproposito un certa visione progressista, in cui anch'io spesso non mi ritrovo, ma che è anche lecito che qualcuno esprima.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come spesso accade, sono d'accordo su molti tuoi punti di vista, ma il fatto essenziale in questo caso credo sia un altro,
> 
> *La giornalista manifesta dei suoi punti di vista in cui si può tranquillamente non essere d'accordo*, ma non vedo ragioni per attaccarla così duramente, si prende a spunto il suo articolo per attaccare a sproposito un certa visione progressista, in cui anch'io spesso non mi ritrovo, ma che è anche lecito che qualcuno esprima.



Appunto, se non sono d'accordo la critico..non vedo perché lei può permettersi di accusare chi non la pensa come lei di razzismo (non in questo articolo ma chissà quante volte una così avrà dato del razzista ad altri) mentre qualcuno che non la pensa come lei non può accusarla di generalizzare in modo sbagliato la questione solo per non dover ammettere che su certe questioni l'immigrazione comporta problemi di sicurezza..


----------



## Efferosso (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si, è una tua opinione personale, io posso anche essere d'accordo, escludendo le minorenni.
> 
> Ma la giornalista ha correttamente riportato il suo punto di vista, ha condannato il fatto e *ha aggiunto una nota importante indicando che gli eventi, a suo dire, non sono imputabili alla visione retrograda della donna nel mondo mussulmano, ma ha una reazione ai recenti fatti di cronaca, insomma volevano disprezzare gli occidentali violentando le loro donne*,
> quanto scritto non la vedo come una difesa del gruppo di delinquenti mussulmani, e lo strillare a sproposito in questa discussione lo trovo inquietante.
> ...



Se si ha l'onestà intellettuale di voler approfondire in maniera tanto precisa un articolo, si dovrebbe anche avere nel comprendere il messaggio che manda. E' possibile "stemperare" tutto il secondo pezzo, condividerlo ma l'imprinting è dato. Se si esordisce con quell'intro, tutto il resto diventa automaticamente spazzatura, inevitabile.
E' come partire scrivendo nella propria testi di laurea sul trattamento del tumore alla mammella che comunque mangiando due bacche della pianta x ogni giorno prima di bere un bicchiere di acqua e sale e fare due giravolte le cose migliorano.
Oltretutto, rileggendo l'articolo più volte, non si capisce nemmeno il punto, il filo logico. E' proprio sconclusionato, ti viene da dire, alla fine "E quindi?" (per usare un eufemismo)


Riassunto "logico" dell'articolo.

L'uomo è uomo, per questo è un suino maiale, ed è normale, dai, succede anche a carnevale. Però non bisogna prendere la cosa sottogamba, su quello che è successo a Colonia. 

Poi ci sono questi (presunti) mussulmani e nordafricani (bisogna sottolineare bene presunti). Quello che hanno fatto è grave ma non va distorto eh, per carità. E' una vendetta verso l'occidente, non è il loro modo di vedere normalmente la donna nei loro usi.

Non è uno scontro di civiltà, questo, ricordiamolo, perché se diamo per assunto (perché ricordiamo che sono tutti presunti i nordafricani islamici) che siano una "etnia" di stampo geografico o religioso, lo scontro di civiltà avviene se per loro la concezione della donna è quella di un oggetto. Se invece "dichiarano guerra" all'occidente intendendo stuprare "le donne occidentali" allora non c'è scontro di civiltà. E' solo una questione di sessismo, perché in fondo pure noi che mussulmani non siamo abbiamo esempi tipo Berlusconi che tratta le donne come oggetti.

 ?


 eh?


----------



## Efferosso (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come spesso accade, sono d'accordo su molti tuoi punti di vista, ma il fatto essenziale in questo caso credo sia un altro,
> 
> *La giornalista manifesta dei suoi punti di vista in cui si può tranquillamente non essere d'accordo, ma non vedo ragioni per attaccarla così duramente, si prende a spunto il suo articolo per attaccare a sproposito un certa visione progressista, in cui anch'io spesso non mi ritrovo, ma che è anche lecito che qualcuno esprima.*



Chissà cosa sarebbe successo se al posto di esordire dicendo sostanzialmente:

"I maschi sono tutti dei viscidi accecati dal desiderio sessuale"

ci fosse stato un giornalista uomo ad esordire dicendo:

"Mettiamo conto che le donne, certamente disinibite e con l'ormone a palla come tutte, hanno messo in mostra provocando"

 Immagino già la "libertà di parola"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Se si ha l'onestà intellettuale di voler approfondire in maniera tanto precisa un articolo, si dovrebbe anche avere nel comprendere il messaggio che manda. E' possibile "stemperare" tutto il secondo pezzo, condividerlo ma l'imprinting è dato. Se si esordisce con quell'intro, tutto il resto diventa automaticamente spazzatura, inevitabile.
> E' come partire scrivendo nella propria testi di laurea sul trattamento del tumore alla mammella che comunque mangiando due bacche della pianta x ogni giorno prima di bere un bicchiere di acqua e sale e fare due giravolte le cose migliorano.
> Oltretutto, rileggendo l'articolo più volte, non si capisce nemmeno il punto, il filo logico. E' proprio sconclusionato, ti viene da dire, alla fine "E quindi?" (per usare un eufemismo)
> 
> ...



*Non capisco dove dichiarare guerra all'occidente violentando le loro donne (perchè hai ragione questo dice) sia una questione sessista?*
è solo una questione di disprezzo colpendo uno degli obiettivi che più c'indigna, credo che peggio di questo sarebbe solo colpire i nostri figli.
Insomma è un atto di guerra, probabilmente quello di cui lei non si rende conto è che avendo ragione in quello che afferma la cosa dovrebbe comportare l'immediata espulsione di qualsiasi cittadino mussulmano, anche quelli pacifici.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa sarebbe successo se al posto di esordire dicendo sostanzialmente:
> 
> "I maschi sono tutti dei viscidi accecati dal desiderio sessuale"
> 
> ...



Io invece penso a cosa avrebbe scritto la stessa persona se le violenze fossero state commesse da gruppi di ultras vicini agli ambienti dell'estrema destra......


----------



## Efferosso (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *Non capisco dove dichiarare guerra all'occidente violentando le loro donne (perchè hai ragione questo dice) sia una questione sessista?*
> è solo una questione di disprezzo colpendo uno degli obiettivi che più c'indigna, credo che peggio di questo sarebbe solo colpire i nostri figli.
> Insomma è un atto di guerra, probabilmente quello di cui lei non si rende conto è che avendo ragione in quello che afferma la cosa dovrebbe comportare l'immediata espulsione di qualsiasi cittadino mussulmano, anche quelli pacifici.



L'impressione che ho avuto io (ma è una impressione, ti ripeto, perché davvero ho trovato impossibile seguire un filo logico del discorso) è che si sia buttata la questione sul sessismo viste le premesse, visto il berlusconi, visto il fatto che altrimenti, proprio come dici tu, la guerra fra occidente e oriente non coinvolge più la questione "L'islam odia le donne" ma diventa un "L'islam odia l'occidente, quindi colpisce il nervo scoperto", e quindi si arriva al paradosso allucinante (che non sarà mai stato quello che intendeva la giornalista, si legge fra le righe lungo un chilometro) che proprio tu dici: fuori tutti gli islamici.
L'unica era buttarla sul sessismo, altrimenti non se ne usciva 

A questo punto comincio a credere che, con una chiave di lettura come questa, ho sopravvalutato le capacità dell'autrice.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> L'impressione che ho avuto io (ma è una impressione, ti ripeto, perché davvero ho trovato impossibile seguire un filo logico del discorso) è che si sia buttata la questione sul sessismo viste le premesse, visto il berlusconi, visto il fatto che altrimenti, proprio come dici tu, la guerra fra occidente e oriente non coinvolge più la questione "L'islam odia le donne" ma diventa un "L'islam odia l'occidente, quindi colpisce il nervo scoperto", e quindi si arriva al paradosso allucinante (che non sarà mai stato quello che intendeva la giornalista, si legge fra le righe lungo un chilometro) che proprio tu dici: fuori tutti gli islamici.
> L'unica era buttarla sul sessismo, altrimenti non se ne usciva
> 
> A questo punto comincio a credere che, con una chiave di lettura come questa, ho sopravvalutato le capacità dell'autrice.



Citt. "* I fatti della notte di capodanno non vanno sminuiti: sono fatti brutti, e, se fossero come si sospetta l’effetto di un’azione coordinata di bande di maschi “nordafricani”* – ma attenzione, basta interpellare delle amiche che abitano in quelle città per sapere che la notte di capodanno l’aria che tira è sempre la stessa –, sono fatti inquietanti. *Segnalano che la provocazione dei maschi islamici contro i maschi occidentali tramite l’aggressione delle “loro” donne entra ufficialmente, dichiaratamente, a far parte delle tattiche della guerra civile globale in corso.* E questa è certamente una pessima notizia, che non va derubricata."

Occorre aggiungere altro? per me ha totalmente (e involontariamente) ragione, pertanto la risposta paradossalmente non può che essere o l'espulsione o la rappresaglia , e se sei in guerra verso una fazione inevitabilmente la combatti contro tutta, purtroppo anche quelli intellettualmente pacifisti.


In qualche modo questi eventi sono persino peggiori degli attentati di Parigi, perchè li hanno operato un ristretto nucleo di terroristi addestrati, qui si parla di centinaia di semplici immigrati ospitati che si rivoltano verso cittadini inermi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Citt. "* I fatti della notte di capodanno non vanno sminuiti: sono fatti brutti, e, se fossero come si sospetta l’effetto di un’azione coordinata di bande di maschi “nordafricani”* – ma attenzione, basta interpellare delle amiche che abitano in quelle città per sapere che la notte di capodanno l’aria che tira è sempre la stessa –, sono fatti inquietanti. *Segnalano che la provocazione dei maschi islamici contro i maschi occidentali tramite l’aggressione delle “loro” donne entra ufficialmente, dichiaratamente, a far parte delle tattiche della guerra civile globale in corso.* E questa è certamente una pessima notizia, che non va derubricata."
> 
> Occorre aggiungere altro? per me ha totalmente (e involontariamente) ragione, pertanto la risposta paradossalmente non può che essere o l'espulsione o la rappresaglia , e se sei in guerra verso una fazione inevitabilmente la combatti contro tutta, purtroppo anche quelli intellettualmente pacifisti.
> 
> ...



Io invece ci leggo da un lato una patetica mistificazione dei fatti ("basta interpellare delle amiche che abitano in quelle città" guarda caso lei ha amiche a Colonia dove a sto punto si scopre che ogni anno a capodanno c'è la notte delle molestie...) e dall'altra un voler tirare fuori motivi di guerra per non ammettere che sta gente ha la cultura della donna simile a quella di un orso marsicano...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io invece ci leggo da un lato una patetica mistificazione dei fatti ("basta interpellare delle amiche che abitano in quelle città" guarda caso lei ha amiche a Colonia dove a sto punto si scopre che ogni anno a capodanno c'è la notte delle molestie...) e dall'altra un voler tirare fuori motivi di guerra per non ammettere che sta gente ha la cultura della donna simile a quella di un orso marsicano...



Beh, effettivamente gli stupri di massa non sono una prerogativa solo mussulmana...
anche se condivido che lei in qualche maniera volesse difendere i maschi mussulmani affermando che in fondo non sono peggio di altre culture, qui io credo che sul singolo individuo possa anche aver ragione, i violentatori non hanno etnia, però culturalmente il mondo mussulmano è evidentemente molto arretrato, ma però vogliamo parlare della cultura della donna dei civilissimi e avanzati giapponesi?.

Il fatto è che nel goffo tentativo di difenderli afferma una cosa ben più grave.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, effettivamente *gli stupri di massa non sono una prerogativa solo mussulmana*...
> anche se condivido che lei in qualche maniera volesse difendere i maschi mussulmani affermando che in fondo non sono peggio di altre culture, qui io credo che sul singolo individuo possa anche aver ragione, i violentatori non hanno etnia, però culturalmente il mondo mussulmano è evidentemente molto arretrato, ma però vogliamo parlare della cultura della donna dei civilissimi e avanzati giapponesi?.
> 
> Il fatto è che nel goffo tentativo di difenderli afferma una cosa ben più grave.



Non conosco così bene i giapponesi, anche se nell'immaginario la figura della donna orientale è molto simile a quella della donna oggetto e serva dell'uomo, anche in corea è così, anzi sono le donne stesse (in particolare le giovani) ad ammettere che si agghindano appositamente per cercare uomini ricchi e benestanti, è la loro "ambizione" (però siamo onesti, succede anche qui in modo celato...l'uomo vuole la gnocca e la donna spesso cerca la grana o il potere, se vogliamo essere onesti)

Comunque concordo che lo stupro non ha etnia ed esiste ovunque, il punto è che mentre da noi lo stupro è un'eccezione (al di là delle fregnacce che sparano le solite femministe che il 70% delle donne subisce molestie dal partner...) nei paesi mussulmani e in generale in quelli poveri è la prassi..


----------



## alessandro77 (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si, è una tua opinione personale, io posso anche essere d'accordo, escludendo le minorenni.
> 
> Ma la giornalista ha correttamente riportato il suo punto di vista, ha condannato il fatto e *ha aggiunto una nota importante indicando che gli eventi, a suo dire, non sono imputabili alla visione retrograda della donna nel mondo mussulmano, ma ha una reazione ai recenti fatti di cronaca, insomma volevano disprezzare gli occidentali violentando le loro donne*,
> quanto scritto non la vedo come una difesa del gruppo di delinquenti mussulmani, e lo strillare a sproposito in questa discussione lo trovo inquietante.
> ...



guarda, oggi sul Corriere della sera c'èra un articolo interessante a proposito di un sondaggio fatto nei paesi islamici sul ruolo della donna e su cosa ne pensino gli uomini.. dà da pensare. sul fatto che gli episodi di Colonia siano totalmente slegati da una visione culturale che le società islamiche avrebbero sulle donne non sarei così sicuro. in danimarca e altri paesi nordici stanno addirittura realizzando corsi di educazione sessuale agli immigrati per prepararli ai costumi delle donne occidentali


----------



## Efferosso (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Citt. "* I fatti della notte di capodanno non vanno sminuiti: sono fatti brutti, e, se fossero come si sospetta l’effetto di un’azione coordinata di bande di maschi “nordafricani”* – ma attenzione, basta interpellare delle amiche che abitano in quelle città per sapere che la notte di capodanno l’aria che tira è sempre la stessa –, sono fatti inquietanti. *Segnalano che la provocazione dei maschi islamici contro i maschi occidentali tramite l’aggressione delle “loro” donne entra ufficialmente, dichiaratamente, a far parte delle tattiche della guerra civile globale in corso.* E questa è certamente una pessima notizia, che non va derubricata."
> 
> Occorre aggiungere altro? per me ha totalmente (e involontariamente) ragione, pertanto la risposta paradossalmente non può che essere o l'espulsione o la rappresaglia , e se sei in guerra verso una fazione inevitabilmente la combatti contro tutta, purtroppo anche quelli intellettualmente pacifisti.
> 
> ...



Si però vedi, sia prima che dopo ci butta là un "eh ma gli uomini sono uomini" "eh ma dai anche il Berlusca", dice di non voler sminuire, ma sminuisce. E' come l'avvocato "ammericano" che fa una domanda che il giudice respinge, dicendo alla giuria di non tenerne conto: ma ormai la domanda l'ha fatta, e la giuria mica può dimenticarsela.

E, allo stesso modo, la giornalista prima dice che la provocazione dei maschi islamici è una dichiarazione di guerra, poi invoca il non scontro fra le civiltà.

Mi sa che deve fare un po' di pace col cervello


----------



## Efferosso (11 Gennaio 2016)

In tutto questo non c'è mica bisogno di stuprare o farsi saltare in aria, basta porsi, diciamo, così:






(il cartellone in alto a sinistra è piegato su se stesso, integralmente sarebbe "la secolarizzazione è la religione del diavolo")





Ma sicuramente non è uno scontro culturale, non è una questione di multiculturalismo.


Il problema in tutto questo siamo noi.
Abbiamo fatto talmente tanto i "superiori", con la nostra democrazia, con la nostra tolleranza, con la politica del "accogliamoli, hanno bisogno", che fra 50 anni, quando saremo in minoranza, quando ci sarà la Sharia per davvero in Europa, i nostri figli ci chiederanno "Ma che cosa avete combinato, papà?" mentre i nipoti saranno già belli che pronti a seguire i dettami di questa gente.

Ma non si può dire. Se no sei razzista e sei un minus habens tipo Salvini.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> In tutto questo non c'è mica bisogno di stuprare o farsi saltare in aria, basta porsi, diciamo, così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vedi perchè vi rendete ridicoli voi razzisti di destra? come si fà a prendere ad esempio un gruppetto di 4 sfigati (da rimpatriare immediatamente , personalmente se mi sarei trovato nel posto sarei andato alle mani) 

capisco fosse stata una piazza con qualche migliaio di esagitati.

Io condivido buona parte del tuo discorso, ma proprio non ce la faccio ad accettare di dover combattere una battaglia a fianco con voi, seppur giusta, perchè partiamo da presupposti troppo distanti.

Per me fascisti, comunisti e fondamentalisti islamici sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## Efferosso (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vedi perchè vi rendete ridicoli voi razzisti di destra? come si fà a prendere ad esempio un gruppetto di 4 sfigati (da rimpatriare immediatamente)
> 
> capisco fosse stata una piazza con qualche migliaio di esagitati.



Vedi che mi dai ragione?

Non sono né razzista (ho amici di colore, ho amici stranieri, ho amici omosessuali, visto che razzista e omofobo tendono pure ad andare a braccetto) né di destra (che tra l'altro vorrei capire cosa vuol dire nel 2016).

Caschi malissimo.

So solo contare. Conto quelli che si fanno saltare in aria, conto le 500 denunce solo a Colonia con un migliaio di questi soggetti solo lì (più quelli nelle altre città, vorrei vedere a quanto arriviamo), conto quelli che ho visto più e più volte a milano guardare male (ma proprio MALE) una ragazza perché andava in giro con una maglietta e i Jeans. Conto anche in quanti, sul totale, si sono fatti avanti per condannare i fatti di Parigi dopo le stragi.
E conto quanti figli fanno, rispetto a noi che siamo vecchi, con la pancia piena, e troppo ottusamente buonisti per vedere cosa succederà nel lungo periodo. E, by the way, so leggere, e leggo il corano, con tutti i suoi passaggi, molto meno tolleranti dell' "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso". Tra l'altro, se vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle "i", diciamo pure che tutte quelle che girano col Burqa sono contro alla legge del nostro paese, a norma dell'art 5 della legge 22 maggio 1975, n. 152 (ricordiamo sempre, norma antiterrorismo).

Ma, come mi hai appena dimostrato, non si può dire, non si può ragionare, perché se fai una cosa del genere "sono quattro gatti", "sei razzista", "sei intollerante", "sei di destra".

Sul ridicolo glisso, e passo oltre


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Gennaio 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Vedi che mi dai ragione?
> 
> Non sono né razzista (ho amici di colore, ho amici stranieri, ho amici omosessuali, visto che razzista e omofobo tendono pure ad andare a braccetto) né di destra (che tra l'altro vorrei capire cosa vuol dire nel 2016).
> 
> ...



Ho aggiunto testo alla mia risposta,
ribadisco la mia posizione, ti do ragione su tutto il problema, ma non sono disponibile a sposare teorie razziste o fasciste,
*se non appartieni a nessuna delle due categorie ti chiedo scusa *.

*In generale credo che alla fine lo scontro con i mussulmani sarà inevitabile*, come lo è con qualsiasi forma di estremismo, poi per me da laico è inevitabile scontrarmi anche con quelli più moderati.
ma penso che la colpa sarà sempre del neo liberismo che sfrutta sia noi che loro mettendoci gli uni contro gli altri.


----------



## Efferosso (11 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho aggiunto testo alla mia risposta,
> ribadisco la mia posizione, ti do ragione su tutto il problema, ma non sono disponibile a sposare teorie razziste o fasciste,
> *se non appartieni a nessuna delle due categorie ti chiedo scusa *.
> 
> ...



No prob


----------

